# Oh No Another Wader Review



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

So my dear sweet wife calls me & asks what size of wader do I wear. I tell her size 12. She brings me home a pair of camo waders from Costco on 3rd west. $130! They have a hand warming pocket and inner phone pocket. No shell loops. Wader belt but no belt loops. The instep feels good and they are very light weight. These should work good for early/ mid season?
I think I'll keep her lol!





















And I'll give these waders a go.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

JerryH said:


> I think I'll keep her lol!


You Sir, are a VERY wise man. 😁


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a pair of Caddis, but they are neoprenes. Same boot though, and they have held up great. Give ‘em hell…


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I had that exact pair as my main waders for about 5 seasons, they held up pretty well until the boots finally cracked. You have an awesome and thoughtful wife!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I went for a boat ride this afternoon and tried out the new waders. These are very comfortable and lightweight. I forgot to mention these have a reinforced neoprene knee pad. They remind me of my old Cabelas brand breathable waders. I think I'm going to like these. 

I like my Roger's-frogg togg 3 in 1 waders. But with the liner out. The zippers in the lower leg portion bug me. But other than that they have been good so far.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you need to jump in them and be the model walking the runway! Only the the runway should be the marsh.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I think you need to jump in them and be the model walking the runway! Only the the runway should be the marsh.


I need waders with a waterproof zipper. Or maybe cut back on the coffee.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

paddler said:


> I need waders with a waterproof zipper. Or maybe cut back on the coffee.


Get that swab test and head for Tim Horton's!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

JerryH said:


> So my dear sweet wife calls me & asks what size of wader do I wear. I tell her size 12. She brings me home a pair of camo waders from Costco on 3rd west. $130! They have a hand warming pocket and inner phone pocket. No shell loops. Wader belt but no belt loops. The instep feels good and they are very light weight. These should work good for early/ mid season?
> I think I'll keep her lol!
> View attachment 150262
> View attachment 150263
> ...


How are the waders so far Jerry?
I tried looking for more details on Costco website but nothing pops up.
They look pretty good and price is great.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I give them a thumbs up.We will see about the longevity aspect?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Update 

I'm freezing my +×÷ off. Nice wader for warm weather but their going to be put away until next season. Sticking with the frogg toggs for cold weather.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

My Caddis 600 gram boots are warmer than my 1200 gram Frogg Toggs. Weird I know.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I wouldn't own a wader with anything less than 1600 boots. Y'all gonna find out that with age comes very poor circulation in the extemeties like hands & feet. When temps get below freezing, I even add the HotHands 9+ Hour Insole Foot Warmers with Adhesive:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

2 pairs of Frogg Togg waders and both pairs the boots dry rotted, cracked and leaked during the first season of use. I’m done with them. The upper shell and insulated liner is great, but the boots suck. I am ready to get stocking foot breathables and find a good boot and be done. Any suggestions?


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Well, I'm an idiot and spent a paycheck on the S***a waders. I am extremely happy with how they're performing so far. 

Don't worry, I ordered a flat-brimmed hat to go with it. SMH. I never thought I'd buy them but after going through 2 waders so far I figured what the heck!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Bust out the shoe goo or E6000 or Gorilla Glue or the like and fix those Frog Toggs up.
I never chuck chest waders until they’ve given me at least 3 years of use. They might have just one layer of adhesive on them or they might have two or three but they will, one way or the friggin other last three years or longer


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> 2 pairs of Frogg Togg waders and both pairs the boots dry rotted, cracked and leaked during the first season of use. I’m done with them. The upper shell and insulated liner is great, but the boots suck. I am ready to get stocking foot breathables and find a good boot and be done. Any suggestions?


That's strange; I have Rogers waders, but they are made by Frogg Togg for them and the only difference is the name on them. I have the 1600 gram boats and they show no signs of deteriating at all after 2 complete seasons. I did have some seem leaks during the first season, but fixed those with flex seal spray.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I found this an interesting read. I never thought about using tape.






A legitimate wader boot fix?


I have a pair of breathables that have a crack/slice in the boot. Right where the boot flexes when you walk. I tried everything. Shoe Goo, Aquaseal, etc. Tried about 5 things. Nothing worked. So I was in Lowes and happened to notice this. I thought, "why not"? Welp...It's only been 5 hunts, so...




www.refugeforums.com


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I love the E6000 adhesive. Rhat is some good stuff for sealing leaks and tears. i ripped a 3 inch tear in my waders early in the season. Some Tenacious Tape as backing and E6000 on the front sealed it up like a champ. I was impressed!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

1BandMan said:


> Bust out the shoe goo or E6000 or Gorilla Glue or the like and fix those Frog Toggs up.
> I never chuck chest waders until they’ve given me at least 3 years of use. They might have just one layer of adhesive on them or they might have two or three but they will, one way or the friggin other last three years or longer



Yep, I used Shoe Goo to patch them up. If that doesn't work, I will try the tape Jerry mentioned.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> I am ready to get stocking foot breathables and find a good boot and be done. Any suggestions?


Fowl,
I to got sick of replacing expensive boot foot breathables every year or two, and made the jump to stockingfoot breathables this year. I have to say, I’ve loved them. Total game changer for any of the hunts where I park the boat and then hike. So much better to walk any distance in. I bought a cheap pair of Caddis breathables off of Amazon. They were $78, and even offered a Tall size. Only down side is they are just tan, not camo. But I don’t think that matters 95% of the time anyways. Then I bought a pair of cheap lace up wader boots from Frogg Toggs for $40. I figure the boots will probably last 3-4 years. The waders are still fine after the use this season, so I expect to get at least one more season out of them. But even if I only got one season, they were under $80!!! I figure I’ll come out way ahead in the long run.
The only down side is the boots I got aren’t insulated, and I’ve noticed that during some of the colder hunts recently when my feet have started getting cold. But it hasn’t been unmanageable yet.
The one last thing I plan to buy is a nice pair of lite packable down pants. I’ll wear those under the cheap stockingfoot waders on cold hunts. Found a pair from Black Ovis that I plan to buy once they’re back in stock. $150 is a bit steep, but I think they’ll last me the rest of my hunting career, and be the perfect way to round out the new wader system I’m using. And besides, with the savings on the waders, I can justify the cost of the down pants as a “break even” after just two seasons of use versus the old expensive bootfoots.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks gander, that is exactly the information I was looking for. I wondered about cold feet during late season hunts and if there is anything other than good socks to combat the cold. I remember around 1990 when neoprene waders were a new thing and they were all stocking foot. I used those with the wading shoes all season. I do remember having cold feet a few times. I’m sure the stocking foot waders and boots have improved greatly since then. I’m going to give them a try. Thanks again!

Any problems with rocks and mud getting in the shoe? I remember the old stocking foot waders came with gravel guard ankle straps. (they sucked) always had rocks/mud in my shoe.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

The Caddis I bought have an ankle guard that folds down from the breathable portion over the neoprene booties. It's fairly long, probably 6 inches or so, and hooks on to the very bottom of my boot laces. So between the laced up boots, and the guard folded down over the laces of my boots, I haven't had issues with excessive amounts of mud or gravel yet. 

It's not a perfect setup, but neither are bootfoot breathables in my opinion. But for the comfort when walking distance, and the prices that are less than half, for me it's been a great change. I would maybe still prefer bootfoots if I was just hunting from my boat and only wading to put out decoys. But hunts like that are getting rare for me. More often than not, I'm parking the boat and then walking somewhere, and there's just no comparison between the two at that point. 

One last idea I'll mention, and then I'll shut up because I feel like I've been blabbing. Haha. I have a nice pair of Frogg Togg breathable boot foots that are on their last leg. I've been thinking that once they are completely dead, I am going to just cut the rubber boots off and keep the breathable uppers to wear over my new stockingfoot breathables. The idea being that the old Frogg Toggs can just be a nice light outer layer to protect my stocking foots from wear and tears from the outside and maybe extend the life even longer. Plus the added benefit of camo on my legs when I feel it's needed. I haven't tried it yet, and it may end up just adding too much bulk to be worth it. But I'll report back when I try it.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I've thought about the stocking foot waders. I wonder how much water you drag in a layout blind when wearing them?


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jerry, 
I think the amount of water you drip into the layout would be about the same as bootfoots. I just do the same thing whatever type of waders I have on when I'm getting back in the layout. I just pause when I pull my foot out of the water to let it drip/drain for just a second before swinging my leg into the blind, then repeat with the second leg. 

With the neoprene bootie on the stockingfoots, by the time my foot is in the wading boots, there is not really any big "cavities" where water back fills in. A bit, but not much, and it drains rather quickly and well out of the boot when you take your foot out of the water.


----------

